# a few what & why questions



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

From having read the posts on feeding. Am I correct in assuming that feeding mice is similar to rats, in that what works for one person may not produce best condition for another person, also like rats they don't like the pellets found in rabbit food. Would it therefore be better to feed a mouse/hamster/gerbil mix? and do these 'brand' foods have the correct protein/nutrients/vitamins for mice? or is it better to mix your own? I understand the need for veg other foods to be given. The list of what mice like has been most useful.
When I get my mice I will be asking what they have been raised on a and continue feeding that, these questions are mainly for future reference should I get the mouse bug and decide to breed!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I would always say mix your own, the commercial mixes usually contain lots of filler and not very good ingredients. Some also have ethoxyquin in which is a harmful preservative banned for use not only in humans but in dog and cat food! Generally a mix of grains, seed and dog food is what is used although proportions, brand and protein levels vary.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Many Thanks


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Are there any foods that should not be fed to mice as it will either make them ill or kill them?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Similar to rats really: chocolate, fizzy drinks, citrus fruit, onion etc. Keep an eye on the protein levels although some mice are more sensitive to high levels than others.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

What percentage of protein would you recommend?
Do mice get similar protein spots as rats?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes it brings out sores on the back of the neck and can cause kidney problems. I use dog food with a protein level of about 22%, though a bit higher would be fine. This is the bit of the mix I worry about and keeping protein in the dog food under about 27% and not giving too much of it in the mix seems to do fine for my lot. Some strains of mice cope well with high protein and some don't. I have noticed that the rumpwhite bucks suffer from high protein diets but the big selfs don't.


----------

